# MUZZY 115 grain 4 Blade



## stray.bullet (Dec 4, 2006)

Has naybody ever had any experience with this head? I am looking to try these this year, whats your thoughts.... Thanks..


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

I dont like muzzy heads period to many bad experiences. but give um a shot maybe youll like um


----------



## stray.bullet (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Arrows, what happend ?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

muzzys are great...they're built like bricks, sharp, and they're inexpensive. the only problem i have with them is that they don't agree with my setup. they fly nothing like my field points. the only ones i have tried is the 3 blade hundred grain heads...maybe the 4 blades would be different, but i doubt it. some guys swear by them, give them a try and maybe they'll work out for ya.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

don't usually hear people complain about muzzy's. I'm sure they'd work fine. little heavy for my liking tho, 100 grain suits me

I do however know that slicktricks are da bomb, maybe give them a shot, you wouldn't be disappointed!!!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

tator

those slick tricks are those heads that only kill big bucks right??


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

THey do kill the animal but Ive had minimal blood trails to follow I like the nice thick constant blood trails as does every one plus at longer distances they dont fly straight. I need to get me some of them snufffers ss or slick tricks then the big deer will be coming in


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it depends on the situation. See my situation: I put in little too much time scouting the deer I plan on seeing throughout the year, so when the time comes to hunt them, I don't see them until rifle season; in the back of someone else's pickup.

HOWEVER, I think I found the secret to slick tricks you see, the order than you pull them out of the package, and the order that you put them on your arrow, that's the EXACT order they have to go in your quiver!!! HAD I known this last year, I probably would've shot big bucks, so I'm PUMPED for the 07 bow season. big bucks headed Tator's way baby.

anyone else besided me order their bow tag yet?????


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Since i switched to the muzzy 3 blade 100 grain broadheads i have had nothing but success. I swear by them and just remember to go with what works for you and your set-up (bow/arrows). There is no better time then now to start shooting different heads and see what you like. As for blood trails, the muzzy's do great, every deer i have shot with them i have watched go down also. Good luck!!! :beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

josh

it is best to experiment with different heads...the worst part is the cost of it. broadheads aren't cheap at all. that's why when i find one that works for me i tend to stick with it. but you're right, something that agrees with my setup might now work for yours.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

josh, I'm doing a survey on broadhead. with those slicktricks you used: Did you shoot big bucks this season???

Y or N

thanks ahead of time


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I haven't ever used the slicktricks i don't think. I can tell you one thing, i don't recomend the first cut broadheads at all, i made a broadside shot with one before and never found the deer. There was very little blood to be found at all. Ended up loosing that one which made me sick. If your asking me what i like it would be the 3 blade 100 grain muzzy's or the rage broadheads, hope this helps. You guys have a good one later. :beer:


----------

